# Black library 25 for 25



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/25-for-25-ebook.html

Ebook available only on 25/02. 


*ABOUT THE BOOK*

An exclusive Black Library product to celebrate the 25th anniversary of Warhammer 40,000.
Check back on Saturday the 25th to find out more.


----------



## Neelam (Mar 9, 2011)

£15 for an e-book , what are they smoking ?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Errmm, just a guess, but £15 for 25 full length ebooks possibly?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

More likely £15 for 25 short stories, one of the quotes connected with the book on BL's facebook page is the old short story of Kharne- excellent short story so I'm tempted to purchase this.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> More likely £15 for 25 short stories, one of the quotes connected with the book on BL's facebook page is the old short story of Kharne- excellent short story so I'm tempted to purchase this.


^This. Given its noted as 'Various' Authors, and how GW works.


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

£15 is still a bit steep for 25 short stories. A lot of companies do special deals and bargains on anniversary dates like this, GW however seem to be milking it for all its worth!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tranx said:


> £15 is still a bit steep for 25 short stories. A lot of companies do special deals and bargains on anniversary dates like this, GW however seem to be milking it for all its worth!


I don't know, the average Hammer & Bolter usually only has about 5 short sories in it at £2.50- so £12.50 at H&B prices for 25 stories and say add the extra £2.50 because some of those stories are only otherwise available in POD compilations.


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

$30 for us Australians, continuing GW/BLs great pricing policy for us. Understandabel because shipping is so expensive on ebooks :angry:

Table of contents:
_Pestilence _– Dan Abnett
_Wrath of Kharn_ – William King
_Sacrifice_ – Ben Counter
_Red Reward_ – Mitchel Scanlon
_The Last Detail_ – Paul Kearney
_At Gaius Point_ – Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Mistress Baeda’s Gift_ – Braden Campbell
_Survivor_ – Steve Parker
_The Heraclitus Effect_ – Graham McNeill
_Flesh_ – Chris Wraight
_Even Unto Death_ – Mike Lee
_The Carrion Anthem_ – David Annandale
_Bitter End_ – Sarah Cawkwell
_On Mournful Wings_ – Simon Spurrier
_Ancient History_ – Andy Chambers
_The Burning_ – Nick Kyme
_A Good Man_ – Sandy Mitchell
_Suffer Not The Unclean To Live_ – Gav Thorpe
_Orphans of the Kraken_ – Richard Williams
_Bloodline_ – James Swallow
_Snares and Delusions_ – Matthew Farrer
_The Curiosity_ – Dan Abnett
_The Skull Harvest_ – Graham McNeill
_Gate of Souls_ – Mike Lee
_Xenocide_ – Simon Jowett


----------

